# Wanted: Wiring diagrams for 94 Sentra XE



## Hybrid93eg (May 16, 2004)

Anyone have a link to either and online manual or the wiring diagrams to this car? I am trying to troubleshoot an issue and need them in order to proceed.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

which specific diagram are u looking for? maybe i can help u out


----------

